# Fishing reports



## gbliz (Jan 13, 2011)

must be slow? Would love to see more pics and read the stories ,,,good luck to all


----------



## whome (Oct 2, 2007)

It is a slow time of year for fishing around here. Not many people are willing to brave the 30 knot winds on the beach in 45 degree weather  Its hunting season as well. Hang around though, it will start picking up stead in the next month or two and there will be so many reports you won't be able to stand saying in OKC :thumbsup:


----------



## OP-FOR (Jan 23, 2010)

I been doing real good at the loacl bar. 12 ouce cold one is the only thing I have been catching lately.


----------



## USMCPayne (Nov 1, 2010)




----------



## gbliz (Jan 13, 2011)

great stuff guys funny to


----------



## hubbyandwife (Jan 2, 2011)

Still trying to pry frozen fingers from reel.....


----------



## OP-FOR (Jan 23, 2010)

:shifty: Hey, I heard that it has been so cold that one guy in Pcola got his togue stuck to his reel. His togue froze instantly! They had to call the fire dept to get him loose!


----------



## gbliz (Jan 13, 2011)

Well i hope the reel is ok,,,


----------

